# Temple Kung Fu Franchaise



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

What is the scoop on these guys?


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 23, 2001)

I studied with them once upon a time for a few months, at one of the Seattle locations. Not long enough to really learn a whole lot, just killing the time between high school graduation and leaving for boot camp. I don't remember much about the style (that was a few years and about a million brain cells ago), I only remeber being told it was "Shaolin temple kung-fu", and that Grandmaster Simon was somehow connected to the Shaolin temple. 

I really had all but forgotten about this stuff, but now that you bring it up, I wonder what was up with those guys.

*goes off to hunt down the url*

jaa, mata ne.......


----------



## Blindside (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Gou,

About 5 years ago I was looking for a place to train in Seattle, and I had seen some incredibly cheesy ads for this chain.  Anyway, they had a location down by a petstore I frequented, so I dropped in.  The guy who I talked to would not let me see a group class and would not let me know how much the tuition would be.  I questioned this and he said: "That will be set by your personal trainer, according to his evaluation of you."  After further discussion he said:  "Do you know what a black belt is?  With our personalized instruction you will probably earn a blackbelt in one and a half years."  (That is damn near verbatim.)

He however did let me know that my 4 introductory lessons would only cost 126 dollars for the first month, fortunately that included the mandatory 50 dollar uniform.  

I never called him back.

So I don't know a thing about these guys, but that little discussion turned me off bigtime.

I do however enjoy the cheesy ads of Grandmaster Simon riding through a field on a horse and getting attacked by a bunch of ninjas.  Reminds me of kung fu theater.

Lamont


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 26, 2001)

Run as far away from Temple as possible.  Some close friends of mine a few years back were affiliated with them...until their cult activities came to light.

They would honestly have their students go on "missions"...it was pretty bizarre.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2001)

Oh man...that sounds so familiar....

I wonder if they ever hit WNY....


----------



## wayne (Jan 9, 2002)

"missions"????

that sounds cool, i wanna sign up, im getting my money now where do i pay??? 

wayne


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2002)

My fraternity used to go on missions/roadtrips as well. However I think the purpose of these excursions was not quite the same as temple Kung Fu.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 10, 2002)

Whaddya mean Gou?  You don't think naked kickball is a belt requirement?!?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm all about the porno. Just ask Jaybacca. I'm only in this for the hot soccer moms.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## no fefe (Jan 16, 2002)

I didn't know Temple Kung Fu went any further than WA state.
The one in Federal Way, Wa either closed down or relocated.

I remember seeing those commercials late at night. 


Robert K.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2003)

...I was just reading some old threads and came across this one -

Here are some links that may clear up some confusion about "Temple Kung Fu":

Here is their homepage:
http://www.templekungfu.com/

Here is their 'Kungrobics' website:
http://www.kungrobics.com/

This is their 'religion':
http://www.neochan.com/

...and finally here is a forum put together by disgruntled ex-instructors and students to discuss TKF's problems, etc. - it's unmoderated though so watch out  
http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/205613


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 11, 2003)

Not all TKF is bad... A friend of mine trained at one of their locations in Calgary, Alberta. Sure it was expensive (his parents payed for it), but he still recieved quality instruction from one "Mr. Tan"... Well I can't really speak for Mr. Tan. I've never met him. But my friend trained there for 5 years and came out a pretty good fighter, even tho it was 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 11, 2003)

C'mon Chaosomega:  How can you take TKF McDojo stuff seriously and still plan a career in MMA?


----------



## chaosomega (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *C'mon Chaosomega:  How can you take TKF McDojo stuff seriously and still plan a career in MMA? *



Well I guess I just trust my friend and his abilities. I mean, I have sparred with him, I know how good a fighter he is. I don't take McDojo stuff seriously, I take my friend seriously. I can't say for sure that the Temple KF place my friend went to was McDojo or not, but nor can you.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2003)

> But my friend trained there for 5 years and came out a pretty good fighter, even tho it was 6 or 7 years ago.



It's only been about 5-6 years since TKF really began to fall apart. Their 'master' and most of the respected teachers quit (mostly due to problems with 'head office'). Most of the current instructors are inexperienced, and the quality of instruction has degraded considerably.

The other main problem with TKF is their clearly made-up history (has anybody heard of the Tookien shaolin temple...?), although they have removed it from their website. They basically sell kempo as shaolin kungfu at outrageous prices with shady contracts.

As with any style, it has more to do with the individual than the art. I too know several good fighters out of TKF, but most have moved on to other arts. I don't know the instructor you mentioned, but I have no doubt that TKF has produced some skilled martial artists.


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 13, 2003)

I am familiar with this group and the major lawsuit(s) that have been brought against it and it's chairman in Canada.  In my opinion, you should stay as far away from them as possible.  They do NOT teach authentic Chinese martial arts as nearly as I can determine (although they claim to) -


----------

